# Funny stuff



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

Check this out - 
http://media.putfile.com/Bassmaster-bling
I laughed so hard, I thought I was going to pass out.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Thats good stuff


----------

